# First Jon Boat - Budget Conversion



## weaselbob74 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi. I'm a new member, just bought my first Jon Boat (Well me and my buddy went in on it, for a fun project). I have had jet ski's, but never a boat.

I have been following this site for a little while and picking up some ideas for our mod.

We bought a beat up Sears Gamefisher 1436, with a 36 Lb Trolling, and a 9.9hp Johnson. It came with a trailer, I believe it is a tilt trailer.


----------



## njTom (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the site!
That boat looks like it will be a fun project for you and your buddy. Make sure to post lots of pics.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Nov 10, 2009)

We just started working on it this past weekend. We spent some time planning it out. And we started sanding and Priming and Painting. I will post some pictures.

We decided to build a deck on the front, with a seat. And three storage compartments. 1 for our tackle boxes and such, one for 2 batteries, and a Livewell. In the back we are going to build a small deck to cover up the area between the transom and the rear seat. That is going to house our Gas tank, paddles, and Life Jackets. And in the center we are going to build a floor right on the ribs with most likely 5/8 plywood. I bought a welder since we have a few minor repair to do, but I think we are still going to stick with wood, over aluminum.


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 10, 2009)

Possibly turn your livewell and battery compartments 90*. Otherwise when your running with an empty livewell you will be heavy on one side.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Nov 10, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> Possibly turn your livewell and battery compartments 90*. Otherwise when your running with an empty livewell you will be heavy on one side.



I completely agree. We had planned them to go the other way, but we didn't have enough room. But I think your right, we have to figure out a better place for that.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Nov 11, 2009)

We took out the center seat to allow more lower floor space. Hopefully this will lower the center of gravity.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good keep 'em coming.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Nov 11, 2009)

huntinfool said:


> Looking good keep 'em coming.



Thanks. Now I just need to add 18" to my width [-o<


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 11, 2009)

oh no problem, we have a build like that already. Just do what he did.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Nov 11, 2009)

We sanded and primed the boat.






We added a red stripe.




I added the fiberglass the external transom board (don't know exactly what its called).


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you going to have it on the water this year?


----------



## weaselbob74 (Nov 11, 2009)

No I don't think I'm going to have it done by then. I wish I did. right now I'm at a stand still because I'm waiting for my welder to come in for eBay. There are three cracks on the top part. And a couple holes to fill before I can paint the top section.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures of painting the bottom and the motor cover.


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard guys.....JIGGY,,,That is gonna be Sweet when ya getter done......


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 11, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> Welcome aboard guys.....JIGGY



Thanks Jiggy.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard guys, Good looking rig you got there.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 11, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Welcome aboard guys, Good looking rig you got there.



Thanks, Backpain.

Just finished carpeting the floor, sides, and front deck. I'll post more pictures soon.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2010)

you did a jam up carpet job...

One thing you might want to consider after fishing in it though is changing that front seat to a pin pedestal type... It's going to get aggravating getting into that front compartment in front of your seat.. but it might work out for you - it nearly drove me crazy in my first boat until I changed over


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 13, 2010)

looks good! I demand more pics though! [-o<


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 13, 2010)

russ010 said:


> you did a jam up carpet job...
> 
> One thing you might want to consider after fishing in it though is changing that front seat to a pin pedestal type... It's going to get aggravating getting into that front compartment in front of your seat.. but it might work out for you - it nearly drove me crazy in my first boat until I changed over



Thanks for the hint! I'll see how it works out.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 13, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> looks good! I demand more pics though! [-o<



Will do, still a work in progress.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Doug (Jan 14, 2010)

Good looking job you've done. Keep up the good work and posting pic's.

Doug


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

looks great, I really like how you swept the rear deck towards the walls like that.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 15, 2010)

Doug said:


> Good looking job you've done. Keep up the good work and posting pic's.
> 
> Doug



Thanks. Almost done. We just have to finish the rear deck and the electrical.



dyeguy1212 said:


> looks great, I really like how you swept the rear deck towards the walls like that.



Thanks, Those little overhangs are where we are going to mount our switch panels, fish finder, and interior lights.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a updated pic. We have the back deck done. We still have some electrical to do. I think we should be done this weekend!!!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 30, 2010)

looks good =D>


----------



## weaselbob74 (Jan 31, 2010)

daltonmcgill said:


> looks good =D>



Thanks!


----------



## RStewart (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice job. it is really a good feeling getting it on the water the first time knowing you did the mods to make it better to fish from.


----------



## weaselbob74 (Feb 1, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> Nice job. it is really a good feeling getting it on the water the first time knowing you did the mods to make it better to fish from.



I can't wait


----------

